# Kaoru Wada's "Hanyou, Inuyasha"



## Ven (Dec 3, 2010)

I love this composition and arrangement, as you can see in the video ^^.

If you like this kind of music and want to hear more,
check out my thread in the film/tv sub-forum where I will post more.

Here: http://www.talkclassical.com/11321-kaoru-wadas-inuyasha-ost.html#post125178

--- Also, that is Kaoru Wada conducting as well.


----------

